# My latest work with a new method



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

I saw this pattern on Pinterest and just had to try it! I'm still learning and trying different endings. 
This was my first go at it using silver.









This was my second try with colored wire.









And this is the last one I did. The left is the copper left normal and the right is oxidized.









Anyone else work with wire?


----------



## silvernomad (Feb 21, 2013)

that looks like a lot of work! you're sure dedicated- I would have chucked it out the window, lol Very nice.


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are neat! Wire wrapping is not one of my better skills! I need to keep practicing.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

@silvernomad Thank you! As long as the wire I'm using to wrap is soft enough it's really a breeze to do 
@Elie May Keep it up! 
My work is very simple still, but I hope to eventually get more intricate. This is what I did yesterday with a perfectly round rock I found on my driveway last year.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------

